# Misdiagnosis.... UPDATED PAGE 8 :-)



## fluffyblue

*UPDATED 2/6/10

Started bleeding now girls so looks like its number 7 for me. I really cannot be arsed anymore - hubby and I have talked about it and we are gonna get nature take its course this time, cant even be bothered to call EPU for a scan to go through all the heartache again 

I am going to wait till Monday for my scan xxx*


Hi girls

Feel I needed to write this as Im gobsmacked at the min.

As you may know I posted on a thread yesterday about being diagnosed with another ectopic well things have changed, heres my story.

Bloods taken Wednesday were 3372 (not 3672 as i previously posted) so I had an ultrasound arranged for Friday at 12.30 at the Miscarriage Clinic at Heartlands Hospital, so off we went all eager and excited only to begin the scan and faces dropped, she poked and prodded for 10 minutes and couldnt find anything (the scan was on a laptop type thing and the room was tiny and her hand was way behind my leg etc).

She then preceeded to tell me that she saw a 2cm growth on my right ovary and this pregnancy was ectopic. I was mortified and thought not again.

Anyway because my levels were high they were concerend about rupture etc so I had to be immediately admitted. I was admitted to emergency gynae and a theatre spot was arranged for 8pm last night.

Anway further HCG were taken and results came back at 6.45pm they had DOUBLED. This threw the doctor into panic as it didnt make sense (this was a different doctor from the one who diagnosed the ectopic). He then decided that he would wait and scan me in the morning, this morning. So at 11am I was scanned again - on a different machine in a larger room with my bum propped up on a cushion. He put the wand straight and and tutted and the two nurses looked at each other - he said "whats this then" I asked what and he said dont get alarmed.

He then had a really good look for over 15 minutes at my ovaries and couldnt find anything apart from a corpeus luteum cyst on my right ovary aka the mass ! 

He also checked some "canal" type thing that apparently fills with fluid if the pregnancy is ectopic and that was clear so NO ECTOPIC PREGNANCY 

So he then comes back to the beginning turns the machine round and there is a pregancy in my uterus. Showing a 12.5mm gestational sac and a 4.5mm yolk sac and the tiny beginning of a fetal pole - I just broke down.

So here I am at home and still pregnant. I have to go back in a week for another scan where they expect to see a heartbeat. 

It just goes to prove that you should never expect anything to be normal.

Thanks for listening and I know its hard to believe but this did happen and i have a pic as well (just need to get it on here)!


----------



## debgreasby

Holy crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yay for not being ectopic!! So sorry that you had to go thru that! Fx'd for next scan!


----------



## hb1

OMG Fluffy - that's amazing !!! :) :) :) - thank god for the 2nd Dr!!!! you can happy dance all around the house now!!

hx


----------



## Beadette

Bloody hell! What a trauma for you. I'm sorry u had to go through that. Xxxxx


----------



## TripleB

This is fab news fluffy! I had a feeling it might not be the end for you. Hope the next week flies by, take good care of yourself and your bean. xxx


----------



## magnolia09

What a horrible thing to go through, but YAY! for it not being ectopic! Hoping everything goes well for you! :hugs:


----------



## pink_bow

Am so happy for you that everything is indeed ok :hugs: xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

so glad they checked ur levels and got u another scan - sending you love and hugs that u'll have a sticky bean xxxxx


----------



## lolly25

OMG thank god that dr had the noose to recheck things and thank god your hcg results came back when they did. So made up its not ectopic x x x Goodluck for next scan x x x x


----------



## Drazic<3

Bloody hell hun, what a trauma! But I am over the moon for you that babe is in the right place. Sending loads of healthy, sticky :dust: your way :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

OMG Heather that is AMAZING! I have always been so sure that the baby was for keeps, which is why your FB status yesterday shocked me so much.

Keep growing little one!

Looking forward to adding you to the winter babies list when you see that heartbeat my lovely :kiss:


----------



## hannah76

oh fluffy! i am just over the moon for you... great news!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

That is mental!!! I can't believe they'd put you through all of that for NOTHING! But, I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOO happy that all is well! :yipee: Can't wait to hear about the tiny heartbeat next week! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

I actually can't wipe the grin off my face Heather :D
Calming hugs to you and Noel xx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

How awful to be told that but thats great that all is ok and in the right place thank goodness they did further tests beforehand !! congratulations xx


----------



## fluffyblue

Thanks girls we are both finding it hard to believe, Noel keeps looking at the scan picture!

He is also very angry that a specialist misdiagnosed it!

I think he will calm down eventually but he has made me promise not to book in at that hospital if it comes to it. I kinda agree with him

Countdown to 7th June now !


----------



## summer rain

Hi fluffy

so sorry they put u thru the mill over this but thank god it's not ectopic! Hope things continue to go well for you xx


----------



## LunaBean

Thas MADNESS!!! I hate docs!!!! Hope everything is ok at ur next scan! :):)


----------



## Agiboma

great news congrats


----------



## Widger

Oh fluffyb - can't believe you have had to go through this!!!

Looking forward to hearing good news on 7th June xx

You deserve this so much


----------



## Sandie_Cali

Congrats!!!!!:flower: I am so sorry you had to go through that!!! 

Good luck next week!!:hugs:


----------



## blondee

Oh my god!!!!!!!!! Fluffy, that is just unreal! Sounds like the Doc was suitably angry at the misdiagnosis so let's hope he puts in a complaint. I think maybe you should too - i know we don't like to rock the boat but you shouldn't have been put through that! I could cry i am so relieved and so angry for you. Somebody OBVIOUSLY needs more training.

I am thrilled to hear the good news. Put your feet up and enjoy a happy and healthy pregnancy XX


----------



## Smiler13

How stressful! Good news so far though, hang on in there til the next scan xxx


----------



## Carmello_01

If I'm gobsmacked I cannot even begin to imagine how you and OH must be feeling!
That is FANTASTIC news - best wishes and loads of sticky bean dust to you!!!


----------



## Sparklestar

oh i'm so pleased for you!!!!!!!

that canal thing is called a 'pouch of douglas' they told me that last year and i still find the name of it hilarious.

yay for your beanie!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

Fluffy cant believe what you have been through... amazing how everything fell in to place as it should. I dread to think what would have happened if the blood result had not came back to trigger to other doc to act. I can only imagine how you were feeling when he found the pregnancy in the uterus. Good Luck for next week.


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls as I said got to 6w 1 day and started bleeding nothing heavy but thats it for me I know.

Thanks for your wishes etc just wish I could be positive but after my history I cant be !

Just gonna let nature take its course and see what happens, dont want surgery scans etc am going to wait until Monday for my scan.


----------



## TripleB

Thinking of you fluffy and hoping that Monday brings good news. xxx


----------



## hb1

Fluffy - really hoping this isn't it for your bean - fxd for you both hx


----------



## Megg33k

You're in my thoughts, Heather! :hugs:


----------



## lauraperrysan

Oh fluffy, i'm know i'm not on here much now but your in my thoughts. Life can be so so cruel. It's not over yet so try to have a lil bit of hope for monday. My heart breaks for you hun just knowing how your feeling now. Massive hugs Xx


----------



## Tulip

Clinging to hope for you, H. xxxx


----------



## Smiler13

So sorry fluffy, thinking about you.


----------



## LunaBean

:hugs: hun xx


----------



## cazza22

Im crossing everything for you Fluffy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Massive hugs babe xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Hoping and praying all is ok.


----------



## blondee

:hugs::hugs:
Thinking of you, Fluffy. 

X


----------



## Agiboma

look forward to you next scan thxx for putting up this post


----------



## summer rain

fluffy poppet please don't jump to conclusions; although I know its all too easy. Hoping all is well at your scan! xx


----------



## fluffyblue

Well scan today at 9.30am I am bricking it !


----------



## TripleB

Thinking of you fluffy. xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Well.

Clinical Report:

IU Pregnancy seen today, gestation sac present, yolk sac present, fetal pole seen with HEARTBEAT measuring 5mm, 6weeks 2 days gestation. Previous simple cyst seen noted today (<3cm), no free fluid.

I have a heartbeat, my rollercoaster continues. 

Scan booked every Friday for next 6 weeks !


----------



## TripleB

That's fantastic news fluffy - what a ride you are on! Does that match up with your dates? I'm so glad they are at last looking after you properly and giving you a weekly scan - your updates are certainly going to keep us hooked! :hugs: hun and enjoy your weekend with your little beating beanie. xxx


----------



## MadamRose

:happydance: im so glad your little beanie has a heartbeat


----------



## fluffyblue

Thanks hun yes they match perfectly, I reckon im 6w 3d but I wont moan about a day !!

And by god do I feel nauseus lately !!


----------



## MadamRose

At least its a good sign, nausea means hCG's are running around in your body :D
Glad your dates match also. Your hospital are being so good for you. When i had a bleed i had to push for a scan from 5 weeks and even at 6 weeks when i had a 2nd bleed i had to ring up EPU to get arrange a scan myself, and then i only got one.
It's good to know there are some profesinals who care and will monitor you well :hugs:


----------



## pinkgem100

Congrats, so glad all is ok. Take care of your self!! 

:hug: xxx


----------



## Mindy_mini

Whoop Whoop!

Stick little bean!


----------



## Carmello_01

How marvellous! Sending best wishes that your roller coaster ride becomes smooth sailing... :hugs:


----------



## v2007

That wonderful news. 

Keep sticking little bean. 

V xxxx


----------



## hb1

That's so fabulous Fluffy - you can enjoy the weekend knowing that you're little bean is doing good :)

hx


----------



## puppymom32

Awesome news fluffy. Glad all is well. Has the bleeding stopped. I am going through a similar thing bleeding nothing seen at first scan but hcg keeps going up.


----------



## fluffyblue

Due#1-2010 said:


> At least its a good sign, nausea means hCG's are running around in your body :D
> Glad your dates match also. Your hospital are being so good for you. When i had a bleed i had to push for a scan from 5 weeks and even at 6 weeks when i had a 2nd bleed i had to ring up EPU to get arrange a scan myself, and then i only got one.
> It's good to know there are some profesinals who care and will monitor you well :hugs:

Hi hun thanks for your words. Apparently because im under the recurrent miscarriage clinic its not scans for "what im going through" its apparently for "what ive been through" ie all my miscarriages and she said they work differently from EPU. I am not complaining though !


----------



## fluffyblue

puppymom32 said:


> Awesome news fluffy. Glad all is well. Has the bleeding stopped. I am going through a similar thing bleeding nothing seen at first scan but hcg keeps going up.

Hi yes the bleeding has stopped just now a dirty brown discharge, there was nothing on scan to show why any bleeding. 

How many weeks are you because they didnt see anything for me until 5w 4 days and then i had to "tilt" my bum up and again today (think its all my flab!) 

Hope everythings ok for you xxx


----------



## puppymom32

I was 5+2 they day they did the ultrasound now should be 5+4 so they might try another one today. Still bleeding though and it comes in spurts sometimes nothing sometimes something. I like you just want these crazy highs and lows to end. You give me so much hope.


----------



## Drazic<3

Excellent news hunny :) :dust:


----------



## MadamRose

No i wouldnt be complaining either its good to be looked after and cared for :D


----------



## LunaBean

thats amazing news hun!!! :)


----------



## Beadette

Such great news Heather x x


----------



## MissyMojo

glad todays scan went well and you'll be monitored closely from here on, 

sending lots of love xxxx


----------



## rainbows_x

That's such good news!
So happy the scan went well x


----------



## Tulip

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
So when do we get to see a ticker Heather? And when do I add you to the Winter Babies list? 

Keep growing little Fluffster! xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Such awesome news:happydance: Yay for a heartbeat:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Megg33k

OH EM GEE! That's fantastic news, Heather! Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## catfromaus

fluffy, this brought a tear to my eye! So glad for you. Keep believing that this will happen for you. Maybe have a read of mrsjd's journal for a positive story?

cat
xxx
:hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

I agree mrsjd's story is truley a miracle.


----------



## Tulip

Ooh yay her little fighter is here safe and sound! x


----------



## Amos2009

Yay Fluffy!! I am so happy for you!!!!


----------



## magnolia09

that's GREAT news! :)


----------



## Smiler13

Great news Fluffy! xxx


----------



## Jox

thats fantastic news, really hope this little bean is a sticky one xxx


----------



## WannaB

Fluffy Im over the moon for you, heartbeat and all, how fabby!:hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi all. Had a scan with fertility this morning (part of their ongoing treatment) and bubs has grown to 8mm bang on for 6w 6d yipeeeeee.

Thought it was over yesterday was sick and started a very very light mucusy bleed which lasted all of seconds. But then sickness went and boobs were not sore.

But hey ho up all night with boobs as sore as F**k (!) and woke up this morning with lovely sickness as bad as ever !! 

Even my FS said I "look pregnant" I said how and she said heavy eyed and tired - charming !!

And bubs heartrate was bang on xxxx


----------



## Tulip

*cough* ticker! *cough*
:angelnot:

Sooooooo excited for you! xxx

Edit: perfect bean at 6weeks = less than 6% risk of loss.....


----------



## MissyMojo

fantastic nerws hunni s excited for u x


----------



## hb1

Yey fluffy !! Chuffed for you :)

hx


----------



## MadamRose

Yay fluffy so happy for you :D
Had had bleeds like you descried if not worse 3 times in my pregnancy they are so worrying :hugs:
Glad everythings is well with bean and bean is growing healthly


----------



## LunaBean

Yaye!!!!!!!! :):):)


----------



## rainbows_x

Great news!
xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Thanks girls got another scan with miscarriage clinic on Friday cant believe all these scans it certainly makes the worrying a bit less and knowing I have a person at the end of the phone with fertility clinic - I know I had a pop at them re the misdiagnosis but i simply must compliment the care side of things.
*
And YES Nik I will do a ticker later I promise.*

And I have a real life bump buddy too a girl at work is 7 weeks pregnant too she told me today and she due the same day as me how bizarre but great !!


----------



## Tulip

:rofl: I'll stop nagging now I promise! So glad you have a Real Life person to share the journey with xx


----------



## fluffyblue

I have a ticker !


----------



## Tulip

:wohoo:


----------



## TripleB

Brilliant brillant news fluffy, so glad they are tracking you too. I had a bleed yesterday and have another scan tomorrow but having seen the heartbeat I'm staying positive and stories like yours really help! xxx


----------



## cazza22

So pleased for you Fluffy  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Fab news, soooo happy for you.xxxx


----------



## Smiler13

Yay! 

The early scans are really good, stressful but less stressful than not knowing what's happening!


----------



## Megg33k

Love the ticker, Heather! Great about the RL bump buddy too! :hugs:


----------



## Carmello_01

Thanks for the lovely update! Wonderful news :hugs:


----------



## Sandie_Cali

Awesome, Congrats!!:hugs:


----------



## Sparklestar

i'm so happy for you Fluffy xxxxxx


----------

